
CyanogenMod surpasses 1 million installations - carusen
http://www.h-online.com/open/news/item/CyanogenMod-surpasses-1-million-installations-1409652.html
======
shimon
I installed CyanogenMod after the CarrierIQ story broke. It wasn't trivial but
there were good instructions for my exact model of phone. CyanogenMod is an
improvement over the stock HTC Sense-based firmware: more customizable, better
battery life, no crapware that you can't remove. Not a life-changer, but
probably worth doing if you're curious.

~~~
Macha
The one exception is the keyboard. The previous keyboards I had used were the
iOS keyboards when I had an iPod Touch, and the Sense keyboard from when I
bought my phone to when I installed Cyanogenmod. The stock Android keyboard
was shockingly bad. I installed SwiftKey, but it's still not quite as good as
the Sense keyboard.

------
mike-cardwell
I know this is only vaguely related, but another "Android Installations"
figure that surprised me the other day was when I saw that Orbot has over
100,000 installations:

<https://market.android.com/details?id=org.torproject.android>

Who'd have thought that over 100,000 people would even have Tor installed, let
alone on their phones!

~~~
petemc_
I suspect a good portion of those installs are for doing things like getting
amazons free app of the day outside the US.

~~~
mike-cardwell
I've seen no evidence to suggest that

------
untog
Congratulations- it's well deserved. My first Android phone was a Nexus One,
and I loved the CyanogenMod improvements that came with every release.

I made the mistake of upgrading to a Galaxy S2 _Skyrocket_ (I mean, really?)
and quickly found out that the non-Nexus world of Android is very depressing.
I hated TouchWiz, and I couldn't put CyanogenMod on my new phone. I returned
it.

~~~
ansgri
It seems like only in 7.1 have they added features that were on SGS2 since the
beginning.

And actually, were it not for these stupid blue gradients on scrolling (that
appeared in recent update), I find TouchWiz perfect.

~~~
Macha
Cyanogenmod Settings > Interface > Overscoll effect.

Edge Glow is the gradients, Bounce is an iOS like behaviour, or you can just
turn it all off like stock Android.

------
patrickod
Does the CM stats page only record those who allow anonymous statistics to be
collected? If so surely the actual number of installations is much higher

~~~
moe
Your question is answered in the second paragraph of the article... The answer
is yes.

------
thisisananth
I installed CM 7.1 for my Vibrant phone quite easily following the
instructions, but it lacked two features which were very important to me. One
was taking calls through wired headphone. My stock vibrant software worked
quite well for taking calls through headphone but CM didn't work at all. There
were bug reports raised for this issue but it was not fixed. Another small
feature I missed badly was the lack of recently added playlist which I use to
listen to songs which are new without searching or making a playlist of them.
This playlist was available on stock player but was not working correctly. I
hoped to wait for these issues to be fixed, but I came to know that Samsung
Vibrant will not be supported by CM because of a 911 issue. So I had to go
back to stock Samsung version with less battery life and crapware.

------
dotBen
As an aside the guy who founded and still leads the CyanogenMod project now
works for Samsung on their Android distribution(/flavor).

I'm not sure whether they hired him to try to let the steam out of Cyanogen
but if so it certainly hasn't achieved that.

------
AceJohnny2
An interesting side-effect is that they have enough users to make it
worthwhile to start their own app store, as explained by Koushik Dutta, the
guy behind Clockwork Recovery (a custom ROM used as a trampoline to installing
and upgrading Cyanogen) and active contributor to Cyanogen:
[https://plus.google.com/103583939320326217147/posts/ViJ665K3...](https://plus.google.com/103583939320326217147/posts/ViJ665K38Xa)

------
nextparadigms
I use CM variations on 2 of my Android phones (in the family) and I'm
considering putting it on a 3rd one we just bought.

